# Desperately searching for Annie sold/ given away from Newbury area to Birmingham!!



## toomanyneds (20 August 2012)

Desperately searching for Annie sold/ given away from Newbury area to Birmingham!!

I am trying to trace an old horse that both myself and my sister had when we were younger. Sadly my sister was killed a couple of years ago and both myself and my mother really feel the need to trace this loving little mare for memory's sake.

Annie is about 15.2hh and would be in her mid-late 20s.

Annie should be very easy to spot and he description is as follows;

Chestnut mare, 2 white hind stockings, white blaze down her face.
Annie had old wire scars around both of her front feet, around her nose, poll and throat lash area, she also had white scars all down her wither.
Annie was an incredibly bad loader and a wind sucker.
She could be difficult with picking up her hind feet due to stiffness.

Annie is an incredibly quiet, loving and friendly horse.

When we passed Annie on she went to the Newbury area as a companion and a quiet lead rein for a small boy with autism.

I have been told by these people that their older daughter found boys and gave up riding so they gave Annie away with the sale of the daughters horse.

She is believed to be still alive and in the Birmingham area.

If anybody has any information on this Mare please do let me know, it would be a dream come true to know that she is well and possibly see her again.

I will locate and upload some pictures on her this evening.

Thanks in advance


----------



## toomanyneds (20 August 2012)

Forgot to add that Annie was a TB


----------



## toomanyneds (28 August 2012)

Bump


----------



## toomanyneds (18 September 2012)

bump


----------



## Amazona (17 January 2014)

Hi
   I believe we have Annie ... she is fat and well and still lives with Tigger and our racehorses here in the midlands.
     We got her and tigger from a lady called Jude near Reading.
         PM me x


----------



## Zebedee (18 January 2014)

Amazona said:



			Hi
   I believe we have Annie ... she is fat and well and still lives with Tigger and our racehorses here in the midlands.
     We got her and tigger from a lady called Jude near Reading.
         PM me x
		
Click to expand...

WOW ! How wonderful if this is the case.

Please update when you can.


----------



## siennamum (18 January 2014)

fingers crossed it is Annie, that would be wonderful


----------



## Amazona (18 January 2014)

We are really excited too.. but cannot believe TOOMANYNEDS has not been online since to pick up her message... the suspense in killing us....


----------



## Adopter (18 January 2014)

Fingers crossed for you all for a happy outcome, let's hope OP comes on forum this weekend.

Just in case she does not have an automatic alert to her email about thread messages, why not send a pm as well?

Do let us know the outcome!


----------



## Amazona (20 January 2014)

Still waiting for toomanyneds to come online .... I have PMed her ... here is some photos I took today of our annie ... she is aged 28 yrs old now


----------



## jam14 (20 January 2014)

Have you shared this on facebook to get it out there as much as possible?


----------



## Amazona (20 January 2014)

Jam14 ... I am sure this is Annie ...they are looking for .. but origional poster has not been online since ..


----------



## lawa (21 January 2014)

original owner is a friend of a friend i will get her to come online


----------

